

Why your smartphone takes better photographs than the Hubble space telescope - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/05/smartphone-better-photographs-hubble-space-telescope

======
Terr_
Your phone's delicate circuitries don't have to be as radiation-resistant
either.

